# hamster help?



## Dylfish2000 (May 31, 2014)

Ok this might seem complicated, but I have three questions in one. First question, i really want a hamster or rat, but my parents HATE them. I had a hamster when I was younger, and it smelled really bad. Now I can't get one for that same reason, because of the stench. I can't have rats either because according to my mom there the most vile disgusting creatures on the planet, which I now there not. Second question, I also have a cat, and a cairn terrier. Can the hamster/rat be safe in the house with these two predators? And lastly, my cat tries to get my fish. Do you think he will be distracted by the fish and not the the rodent, or vice versa? Please help! :mad2:


----------



## Dylfish2000 (May 31, 2014)

Dylfish2000 said:


> Ok this might seem complicated, but I have three questions in one. First question, i really want a hamster or rat, but my parents HATE them. I had a hamster when I was younger, and it smelled really bad. Now I can't get one for that same reason, because of the stench. I can't have rats either because according to my mom there the most vile disgusting creatures on the planet, which I now there not. Second question, I also have a cat, and a cairn terrier. Can the hamster/rat be safe in the house with these two predators? And lastly, my cat tries to get my fish. Do you think he will be distracted by the fish and not the the rodent, or vice versa? Please help! :mad2: Also, my cat is indoor, and one of the most sweet loving cats HOWEVER, when we adopted him, the humane society told us he was a stray, so he might have hunting experiences in the past


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm really not quite sure what exactly your question is. 

If your parents have said no to a rat or hamster then quite simply you cannot have a rat or hamster. 

As for the second question, it really depends on the temperament of the cat/dog, but generally I wouldn't trust any dog or cat with a rodent pet, and unless that rodent was being kept somewhere the dog/cat could never get to, then I wouldn't advise mixing them just in case.

I think you should be concentrating on doing more to protect your fish from your cat, and wait until you have a place of your own before deciding on hamsters or rats.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If your parents have said no, then I'm afraid it means no, ergo, the other questions are irrelelvant, it's their home at the end of the day.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree. Your Parents must have the last word, it's their house.

Incidentally, if your last hamster smelled "really bad", then his cage and bedding must not have been at all clean.

Hamsters need cleaning out thoroughly and regularly.

The mix of any Terrier and small furry creature in the house is a bad one, in my opinion.


----------



## Dylfish2000 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone you do have a point. Btw my cat has no chance of getting the fish, the tank is on a stand and he isn't even close to pushing it over. Also my dog has been in my bedroom like 10 times in her entire life.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dylfish2000 said:


> Ok this might seem complicated, but I have three questions in one. First question, i really want a hamster or rat, but my parents HATE them. I had a hamster when I was younger, and it smelled really bad. Now I can't get one for that same reason, because of the stench. I can't have rats either because according to my mom there the most vile disgusting creatures on the planet, which I now there not. Second question, I also have a cat, and a cairn terrier. Can the hamster/rat be safe in the house with these two predators? And lastly, my cat tries to get my fish. Do you think he will be distracted by the fish and not the the rodent, or vice versa? Please help! :mad2:


Question one: I can not see what the question is, but if your parents have said no, then the answer is no. However as you said your hamster stank, that can only mean one or two things. 1. You didn't clean the cage out at least once a week and/or didn't clean everything properly when you did. 2 she/he was sick.

Question two. It depends on the personality of each, but I wouldn't risk allowing them in the same room. However this is neither here nor there as your parents have said no.

Question three. No idea.


----------



## Dylfish2000 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for all your help


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And just to add rats can not be kept on there own!
They don't like being alone, they like to live in same sex company of 2 or more with a huge cage. 

I agree with all the other comments.


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

Please don't bring an animal into the house when you've already been told no..


----------

